# ¡¡¡lpfr cumplió 2000 posts!!!



## totor

mi querido louis, después de un tiempo de ausencia sin aviso vuelvo y me encuentro con que ya tienes 2007 posts.

¿cómo es eso? ¿y el festejo? ¿y los tambores, pífanos y flautines? ¿y la torta y las velitas?

*entonces, ¡¡¡gran fiesta para el amigo louis!!!​*


----------



## Eva Maria

Cher Louis!

Tu est enfin arrivé à tes premiers 2.000 posts pleins de sagesse et d'envie d'aider à tous! 

Tus bien reflexionadas y documentadas respuestas son tu característica más genuina.

Ne nous quittes pas, nous avons besoin de toi!

2.000 bisous!

Eva Maria


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡¡FELICITACIONES POR TUS 2000 APORTES!!!!!!!!*

*Con todo cariño,*
*Fernita *

*Me encantaría agregarte un regalito pero*
*no sé cómo hacen para poner un link.*
*Entonces te mando un beso así:*

*"MUAAAC"*​


----------



## RIU

Hombre!

Pues enhorabuena y gracias por las 2000 muy buenas contribuciones.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Félicitations, *Louis*, c'est un privilège de t'avoir dans le forum hispano-français.


----------



## yserien

Hola Louis, mi más sinceras felicitaciones ; eres siempre un punto de referencia válido, tus conocimientos,tu cultura y sobre todo tu afán de servir te ponen como un ejemplo entre los mejores. Lamento no haberme dado cuenta de tu "aniversario".


----------



## Domtom

-
Muchas felicidades, *lpfr *:

Me gusta mucho como escribes. ¡Siempre aprendo contigo!

Un abrazo,

Lluís


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡Hola otra vez!!!*

Ahora síiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, con un poquitiño de ayuda de Totor, te puedo mandar este regalito

¡¡¡Espero haberlo hecho bien ya que estuve como 2 horas para lograrlo!!!

*¡Y también espero que te alcance la cantidad para festejar!*

Fernita ​


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Louis, mis incursiones en el foro de francés son escasas, puesto que tu lengua no es un terreno que domine mucho. De todos modos, siempre he aprendido leyendo tus aportaciones.

Un saludo enorme desde Barcelona.

_Salutacions catalanes, de tot cor ._

La Traductora del Poble Sec


----------



## heidita

Desgraciadamente no hemos coincidido mucho, pero también de la mejor cuidad del mundo te desea una "_menda_":

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## krolaina

Tampoco yo he coincidido mucho contigo, pero no voy a dejar pasar la oportunidad de felicitarte por tu estupenda labor.
Muchísimas felicidades!


----------



## IsaSol

Bon, alors Luìs, encore une fois ( car j'ai enfin trouvé le lieu officiel pour te féliciter...mieux vaut tard que jamais):
* FELICITATIONS pour ta participation impressionante sur le forum!!!*
Mille bravos et merci pour ton aide précieuse.
Bisous
Isa.


----------



## Paquita

Tu l'as fait exprès, hein ???? tu en as profité pour passer les 2000 pendant que j'étais pas là ????? c'est loupé, je me suis quand même connectée, entre deux "vacances", juste le temps de t'envoyer ça.

Félicitations Louis, et tâche d'attendre que je sois rentrée pour passer tes 3000 !!!

Bisous
Paquita


----------



## lpfr

Gracias a todos vosotros.
  Realmente os agradezco vuestros mensajes tan cordiales y cariñosos.
  Ils me vont droit au coeur.
  Sobre todo por no tener en cuenta los muchos errores que he publicado y que, afortunadamente, han sido corregidos por más atentos y más capaces que yo.
  Realmente, gracias de nuevo.
  Luis.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

lpfr said:


> Gracias a todos vosotros.
> Realmente os agradezco vuestros mensajes tan cordiales y cariñosos.
> Ils me vont droit au coeur.
> Sobre todo por no tener en cuenta los muchos errores que he publicado y que, afortunadamente, han sido corregidos por más atentos y más capaces que yo.
> Realmente, gracias de nuevo.
> Luis.


 
Hola, me impresionó ver un hilo de este tipo aquí en el foro: Me parece muy bonito, tal vez uno de los más bonitos porque 
se nos da la posobilidad de hablar como personas corrientes y con términos que no tienen nada que ver con estudios, correcciones, opiniones, traduciones, temas de historia, lenguaje y literatura, etimologías... ¡Qué bueno! es la posibilidad de hablar entre nosotros y no recurrir a M.P. ¡Qué buena onda!

Lpfr lo felicito por sus ya más de 2000 post en el foro, no se preocupe que errar es humamo. Tengo certeza de que usted a la vez de aprender de sus errores hizo a más de uno investigar para corregirlo con seguridad a usted. Yo también he errado mucho (espero que los forista del foro en que participo me sepan disculpar), todos lo hemos hecho, y aunque unos te corrigen con más buena intención que otros, todos aprenden, hasta aquellos poco valientes que no realizaron post porque no estaban seguros, pues personas como usted sí los realizaron y ellos aprendieron. 

Un millón de besos, no lo conozco y ni idea de en qué foros participa. Me dio gran gusto hallar este thread tan simpático. Espero hallar varios más aquí, porque además de ser foristas esparcidos por el mundo y que pocos nos conocemos personalemente, somos seres con sentimiento y es imposible participar aquí y no simpatizar con más de uno. Ya ve usted cuan querido es. 

Besos, abrazos y no deje el foro. Intentaré verlo haciendo un post por ahí para ver que tal sus participaciones.

Desde Venezuela un abrazote sr. lpfr. que Dios le conceda mucha inteligencia y sabiduría para seguir colaborando en este excelente foro.

Estefanía P.


----------



## lpfr

Hola Estefanía,
  Te agradezco tu cariñoso mensaje. Él y los otros, más que compensan todos los esfuerzos que haya podido hacer para tratar de ayudar a encontrar traducciones.
  No tomes a mal que tutee. Lo hago porque es una costumbre en el foro y por las generaciones que nos separan.
  Me alegra que los jóvenes se interesen a otras lenguas que la maternal y el indispensable inglés. Sigue así. Todo lo que aprenderás terminará por serte útil tarde o temprano. Incluso lo que, a veces, uno aprende por simple curiosidad diciéndose que no tiene ninguna otra utilidad que el saber. Un día descubres que era más útil de lo que pensabas. Al menos esa es mi experiencia personal.
  En este foro participo al español-francés, francés-inglés y al de terminología especializada español-inglés.
  Te sorprenderá saber que hace una eternidad (tal vez tus abuelos aún no se conocían) asistí a una novillada en Guarenas. El mundo es pequeño.
  Besitos,
  Luis


----------



## Gévy

Toutes mes félicitations, Louis, pour ces 2000 posts généreux et utiles!

C'est chouette de t'avoir avec nous ! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lpfr

Gracias Gévi.
  Espero que tus cortas vacaciones se hayan pasado bien.
  Cariños,
  Luis


----------

